# Air Conditioning Maintenance



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would appreciate recommendations for a reliable company to:

a) Provide some advice on our a/c setup; and
b) Provide annual maintenance and repair services

Please forgive me if this has been discussed elsewhere; I have tried searching but couldn't find something relevant to me.

I have already tried one of the better known general maintenance companies, however I realise that because this is a central a/c setup which is moreover a little unusual and pretty old (around 15 years) it needs more knowledge that those who normally just maintain regular split units.

The landlord's maitenance company is pretty useless; they seem to be able to get the thing working but it takes a good 2 weeks of regular reminders. Furthermore I suspect that the thermostat doesn't work as the units (there are two) work constantly and the electricity cost seems out of proportion with previous houses I've lived in (3-4,000 per month in the summer).

Many thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi the company emrill mobile service 043089500 fixed mine 10pm fri night for 200aed


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Many thanks for this - I'll give them a try to see whether they'll cover Jumeirah 2


----------

